# Formal Introduction: Cyclona



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Just a few pictures of her, she is a spunky little wild dog even at this age!

Ignore my dirty floor lol got this newspaper bedding all over the place

Side eye of doom..


















My muttisnt too fond of the puppies, he doesnt even want them to touch him 




































Thanks for looking, I will probably post all her pictures in this thread as she grows


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

She's so cute!!!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Omg I love her!!!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

OMG im in love lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

What happened to that blue thing being a tyrant? Thought he was a toughy lol. Very cute pup. Looks like a little ball of energy.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

OMW! She's the cutest thing!!

So happy for you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awwwww she is so cute! I bet you are getting lots laughs around that one lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

She sure is a cutie


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

She is a trip! Her and her sister are little shit starters lol

Here is her playing with that rope, she had me dying so I had to get a short little video..
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=667276006665704&l=8885777729823253419



Just Tap Pits said:


> What happened to that blue thing being a tyrant? Thought he was a toughy lol. Very cute pup. Looks like a little ball of energy.


He was so not into the puppies at all, we were sitting on the floor last night at feeding time and he was peeking over my shoulder at them lol, but he is good though he'd rather stay away than be near them and thats fine


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Freakin adorable!!!*


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

some more pictures....

Cyclona enjoying the nice weather









"fattie" coming to get the camera 









Cyclona









"fattie" again, he was just not loving the camera lol









"fattie" nomming on his foot









"fattie" draw me like one of your french girls









"little man"









Cyclona and her "little man" 









Cyclona 









Gripperdog 




































"little man"




























my herd of puppies enjoying the big dogs rope


















"little man" and "fattie" see how much bigger "fattie" is lol he is HUGE









wants to shake it like a big dog









tuggin!









ridiculously photogenic puppy sitting in the background lol


















Gripper tuggin, might be a tug o war champ 









pre-pounce









"fatties" face wrinkles lol









"little man" mouthing off before he takes off running









Bandito looking pitiful









*sings* in the arms of an angel...









Katana









Bandito being super sweet, he would rather cuddle









more tuggin!









Cyclona sittin on "fattie"









Someone took the flash much better than the other LOL









Lil Gripper









Oh and last and most cutest! The face of a screeching banshee dog..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG gripperdogs eyes are soooo sweet! They are all adorable must be a handful lol Your girl is so beautiful.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Love those brindle's pookie but they are all cute as a bug..

Joe


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

ames said:


> OMG gripperdogs eyes are soooo sweet! They are all adorable must be a handful lol Your girl is so beautiful.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Right, he has such a nice little face and is a sweetheart. Handful? More like 3 arm fulls lol  its insanity here right now, 8 dogs being rotated in the house.. crazyness. 
Thanks, she is a looker but completely nuts lol crazy little dog



jttar said:


> Love those brindle's pookie but they are all cute as a bug..
> 
> Joe


Thanks


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Little mans coloring is so pretty  they're all adorable though! Puppy pictures= puppy fever. I don't need it haha. I've tried to stay away from the puppy pictures as long as possible aside from the original post I did. I couldn't hold out!

*i don't need another puppy I don't need another puppy I don't need another puppy* haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Cyclona playing with the rope toy, they all get down pretty good on it already lol









Bear meeting Katana, he is just so damn shy with them lol its hilarious









my half assed attempt at a group shot, gonna try again later when they arent about to eat and see if I fare better
https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/q75/s720x720/1378076_671762406217064_525514071_n.jpg[/img

Cyclona, she is so red its crazy. Most of the pictures of her make her out to be very light when she isnt
[img]https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/q81/s720x720/1395789_671341362925835_298618875_n.jpg

Full belly assed out
[im]https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/q74/s720x720/1383409_671341202925851_2015224972_n.jpg[/img]

BF's pick, Gripper









Bear and Cyclona 









Recent one of Turbo









Cyclona again, see how light the damn camera makes her lol









Lil' bulldogs aint fraid of sheet









Bandito









Another of Katana









Cyclona









Gripper









Thanks for looking! They are getting big fast!

Gonna be 6 weeks this weekend


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

N ice looking litter.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Little mans coloring is so pretty  they're all adorable though! Puppy pictures= puppy fever. I don't need it haha. I've tried to stay away from the puppy pictures as long as possible aside from the original post I did. I couldn't hold out!
> 
> *i don't need another puppy I don't need another puppy I don't need another puppy* haha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LoL I feel the same way!! And the saddest part is my boys still a pup! There's no way I can get a pup every 6 months lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Pookie I LOVE your little girl! I really am looking forward to watching her grow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

OldDog said:


> N ice looking litter.


Thanks OD, this is only half of them, there are 5 more the bitches owner has lol



DieselsMommie said:


> Pookie I LOVE your little girl! I really am looking forward to watching her grow
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks DM  Ill keep you all updated.. now the waiting begins until I can start taking them out to see the world and meet some people!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

U can just send me whatever one u don't want! So damn cute!


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Last week half ass attempt at group shot









6 weeks old 









Lol









'Dito just wants to love Bear so bad lol









Gripper









Cyclona









"Fattie"









Cyclona loves the rope for serious









"Fattie"









They all got weighed today,

Cyclona - 5.6
Grip - 6.3
Lil' Man (light brindle) - 5.6
Ketana - 5.6
Bandito - 5.5 
Fattie (buckskin) - 6.9


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

All those pictures are from last week, aside from the group shot where they are eating.. I need to get some updated ones..


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Man! So damn cute!! I love em all.*


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

How are those pups bred?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Catana needs me!!! Lol!  flipping cute!


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Put gripper in a crate and ship him out here lol I love a brindle !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

OldDog said:


> How are those pups bred?


ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [470331] :: TURBODOG X ISIS

Thanks everyone, they are really fun



Dynasty said:


> Put gripper in a crate and ship him out here lol I love a brindle !
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Youd have to fight the BF for him, lol

Here is one of 'Dito today, looking kind of lanky and long lol









and they are smart shits too, I only got pictures of Grip but they all picked up "sit" and somewhat "stay" really quick


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Cute pups

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

here is some of Cyclona from today, she was practicing her sits too.. Bear was helping..










She loves him lol 









I swear he isnt as freaked out as he looks lol he was watching my hand because he knew I had food lol









See, more focused on the food than her









She is already bored with sit..









and they both look in trouble LOL


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Hey Coach I want Katana!

Love the in trouble pic. haha.

What do you guys have for BMX bikes?*


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

BF's mid-school '96 GT Mach One racing bike. Everyday rider. Custom street bike (Stolen and S&M) and my everyday rider 2013 Kink Launch.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Sweet, I have a GT Fueler and I just got my son a Premium last Xmas. I had a nice deep purple Bestwick GT but it got stolen. *


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol! When Pookie first posted the newborn pics I called her has mine  hehehe! We can share her I guess


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*I went back and looked and it was male #6 I liked..where is he? 

We can still share Katana. *


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Male 6 stayed with the bitches owner :/ he sure did look like his daddy the last time I saw him though


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

South Africa (and by that I mean me) needs Katana. He's just SO full of cuteness!!

I'm buying a crate, just put him in there and send him over. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Weighed the puppies.. gonna be 8 weeks this weekend.. 

Bandito - 7.2

Ketana - 7.4

Lil' Man (light brindle) - 7.8 

Cyclona - 7.4 

Fattie (buckskin) - 8.7

And Gripper knocking Fattie out of the top spot with an - 8.9!

Ill try and get some nice pictures once they get out of their food coma lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha got love food coma pups


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are some pictures until they wake up lol

Bandito 









Fattie acting like his Sire, wanting to chew on metal shit









The other day they all felt it was too cold and crammed into one kennel lol, and oh yes, that paper is as fun to clean up as it looks!









Puppies playing with a 2L


















Hurr durr I gotz da bawl









another hurr durr when I shut them all in the same kennel to get their food ready lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*aww puppies!! getting big. *


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh yea, these little pups arent so little anymore.. heavy too lol

Me and Cyclona lastnight, she is a nut case. Not scared of anything at all. She booked it up my stairs and ran into my bedroom, she has never even been on the stairs and she just went up them about as fast as Bear!


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

My camera is dead.. so here are some cell phone pictures from last night 



























kind of got them all together lol









Bandito next to Grip









Bandito


















Grip


















Cyclona's fat ass


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Some updated ones, 11 weeks old now..

You mean you dont want our wet poop covered bodies all over you? Why food lady.. why??









Cyclona


















you rang?









yep.. thats my dog









The extremely smart, Boo. Showing off her perfect sit/stay


















Grip, he doesnt stay so his pictures arent as good lol



























Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome pics gotta love our rain right now lol! Hemi loves it ha ha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

My yard is a soggy mess lol, I had to make a make shift litter box for the pups because they were refusing to even attempt to do their business the last day or so because of the rain LOL


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Haha! I tricked Hemi the past two days I keep running away from the patio then he chases me and I put the leash on him after he's already in the middle of the yard lol. I created a monster though and have to lock the doggy door bc hell run into the rain and play trying to bite the rain then tries running inside.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww I just love their faces! I like that Bandito pup! He is a cutie  I can't believe they are 11 weeks! Ok....so shouldn't they be in their homes? Or are you just holding on to see which ones stand out? I remember you saying you are keeping the pretty black female, Cyclona and Grip.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Too fricken cute pookie. Thanks for the new pictures, the Brindles are still my favorites. Love watching them grow.

Joe


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I love these pups! I would never be able to ever have puppies, I'd end up keeping them all

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Awww I just love their faces! I like that Bandito pup! He is a cutie  I can't believe they are 11 weeks! Ok....so shouldn't they be in their homes? Or are you just holding on to see which ones stand out? I remember you saying you are keeping the pretty black female, Cyclona and Grip.


Bandito is one of my favorites, and he is such a character. Gonna miss his houndy ass when he goes. 
They will be getting their second set of shots this weekend, and then we have to wait on the transporter for two and 'dito will be getting picked up by his new owner when a bitch he is taking to Turbo comes in.

They all stand out in their own ways, Bandito, Lil' Man, and Leroy (Fattie) all have homes lol, the other three are staying with us.



jttar said:


> Too fricken cute pookie. Thanks for the new pictures, the Brindles are still my favorites. Love watching them grow.
> 
> Joe


Thanks  if I had a camera that would work half the time Id have better pictures of them being goofy lol



DieselsMommie said:


> I love these pups! I would never be able to ever have puppies, I'd end up keeping them all
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL I am sure once we move we will have more dogs than we need


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Pookie they're looking great. Cyclona is such a good looking dog.

If you change your mind though about keeping that black one, I will gladly send you a crate and you can send her back to me... Jus'sayin

lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

She is terrible Katey, like seriously terrible. She is too smart and she makes me want to shake her at least 10 times a day lol


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

oh I forgot, weighed them all today.. 

Cyclona 13.3

Bandito 14.0

Boo 13.0

Lil Man 13.9

Grip 16.7

Leroy 15.8


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow grip is that much?! That was like diesel & his littermate. Loki weighed 16 and D was only like 12 lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

pookie! said:


> She is terrible Katey, like seriously terrible. She is too smart and she makes me want to shake her at least 10 times a day lol


hahaha, she sounds like a terrorist already. They make the best dogs.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Boo 



























Grip









Cyclona






















































Grips little big paw 









Fattie and Lil Man 









Cyclona not wanting to sit lol









Bear balancing a fly on his nose









Some more Boo









Bear being thrilled lol and Cyclona. He played with her today until she pee'd lol then he was done 









Thanks for lookin!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Omg way too cute.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

Omg I love that last pic of bear and cyclona! So cute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Haha until she peed poor bear...the pups must drive him crazy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Little Man









Bear and Lil Man









Bandito


















Cyclona




































practicing on being still


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Still got them boogers

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I love Cyclona's eye color.

She is such a good looking pup.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep still got em all, hopefully the transporter will be picking "Fattie" up this weekend if weather permits. 

I cant wait till I get a new camera so I can get some better pictures, and they will be getting their last set of shots so I can start getting them used to more stuff outside of the yard


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Been a minute, but here are some updates..

Lil'Man "stacking"


















Gripper (he is 30lbs now smh)


















Bandito, tell me he dont look like how he is bred on his bottom side LOL Stonewall all the way, he looks like a spitting image of Doc!


















The Huss, need to get some better recents of her 


















And last but not least, Cyclona


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

How old are they??? Beautiful pups


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

They will be 6months on the 7th.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

They're growing nice! Doesn't seem like 6 months has passed. Cyclona is turning out nice. I really like her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! Yea I am hoping she stays like she is conf wise, her rear was a little high but it seems to have evened out and is staying normal lol

They should be going to their first show in March  very excited for them to get that experience


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Lots of pictures!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

hey girl, you disappeared again!
are those llamas?? 
pups are getting big, look great too.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Cain's Mom said:


> Lots of pictures!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh you know it, if I have any say there will be too many pictures!



~StangChick~ said:


> hey girl, you disappeared again!
> are those llamas??
> pups are getting big, look great too.


Yea I mainly just check my FB since I dont have internet but in the afternoons and on weekends lol, figured Id pop in and show some puppy pics though.
They are lamas lol, she was all about that. Gotta take the rest of them over there and see how they like em soon


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

wow, Pookie, they're looking great!


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Bandito does look like Doc  I still like that lil black female the most! So cute! They all look really long, but they go through such random phases...but it could just be the angle the pics were taken. Cyclona has the prettiest face I think


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Bandito does look like Doc  I still like that lil black female the most! So cute! They all look really long, but they go through such random phases...but it could just be the angle the pics were taken. Cyclona has the prettiest face I think


No they are longer bodied dogs due to their breeding lol

Boo is insanely smart, genius status. 









100% eye contact at all times while walking, she will even walk backwards to watch your face


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Boo is adorable!! 

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

she still loves her blue dog lol


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Love your pups, they are beautiful. Growing up fast!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice lab oke:


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Right JTP, one fine looking Lab x Rhodesian Ridgeback


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Right JTP, one fine looking Lab x Rhodesian Ridgeback


Yeah sum1 else whos fun!!!! I finally joined the cool kids club and got me a "real" dog too. Still gonna pick on everyone else's though lol


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Right JTP, one fine looking Lab x Rhodesian Ridgeback


The best I've ever seen!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, Boo would do well with obdience stuff- what a smart dog! Love her  and I like the new pics of Cyclona...she has a great face, what is her personality like?


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Yeah sum1 else whos fun!!!! I finally joined the cool kids club and got me a "real" dog too. Still gonna pick on everyone else's though lol


Lol Im not in the cool kids club, I have a blue dog. Totally ruins it or something lol



Katey said:


> The best I've ever seen!


I put her picture up in a group once saying she was a dachshund x chihuahua one time and people believed me



::::COACH:::: said:


> Wow, Boo would do well with obdience stuff- what a smart dog! Love her  and I like the new pics of Cyclona...she has a great face, what is her personality like?


I think she would really kick ass at it, but then I think she has the brains to kick ass at anything you ask her to do.

Cyclona is a character, really wild and smart, she wont shut up and is constantly "back talking" when you tell her things. She has no fear and just flings herself around like a tard. She knocked out one of her puppy incisor teeth a while back because she just jumps with no intention of catching herself, all the time. Reckless is a good word LOL I love her though, she is very expressive in everything she does and listens very well, unless you tell her to sit, then she flings herself in the air and kind of to the side... *sigh*


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

A pic from a little while ago..


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Figure 1 blue mutt wouldn't mess with the 2 others(excluding pups) u own lol


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

He might, but he would immediately regret it lol he sometimes feels froggy 









but its kind of like..


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^^ hahaha that cartoon looks familiar lol


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, they have gotten so big! Cyclona is beautiful! Well actually I think they all are It must be quite an experience with so many different characters in one house

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea it is, they really make you understand what your getting yourself into lol but its awesome, they are all really good pups


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

That is awesome...Did you decide to keep all of them?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea all but one lol due to various reasons and issues we will be keeping them, which is fine by me.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh ok so one more is leaving, or just the one that went to its home already? You are so blessed to be able to do that! I once fostered 3 puppies from a litter for a little under 4 months, but giving them up to their new homes was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. I wanted to keep all 3 but my house and property size just wasn't enough for 3 more dogs I haven't fostered since because it is just to hard for me to see them go.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

TeamCourter said:


> Oh ok so one more is leaving, or just the one that went to its home already? You are so blessed to be able to do that! I once fostered 3 puppies from a litter for a little under 4 months, but giving them up to their new homes was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. I wanted to keep all 3 but my house and property size just wasn't enough for 3 more dogs I haven't fostered since because it is just to hard for me to see them go.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep, sometime soon. Then we'll be picking the Scoobs back up when we move. Life sometimes throws curve balls at people, and I am thankful we went with good folks that make sure the dog is back where it belongs 

Its hard, but not too hard, especially when you know they are going to good honest people. Lol we are moving so we can keep everyone and finally get the rest we are waiting on crazy crazy crazy :roll:


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

here is an updated pic of everyone being decent


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Boos frikkin ear! Lol. Love it. 

Bandito is a beautiful dog. 

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

That picture is too cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Cyclona after her run today


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

How far and how long did you run her. I can't believe how fast all the pups growing up. They should be around 6-7 months?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Pookie Cyclona is looking great.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Pknattsr said:


> How far and how long did you run her. I can't believe how fast all the pups growing up. They should be around 6-7 months?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


2 miles, nothing crazy. Just something to help burn off their energy lol I put in about 8 miles with 4 of them on the bike. They will be 6 months on the 7th



Katey said:


> Pookie Cyclona is looking great.


Thanks! She is starting to look like a dog, more and more everyday.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Gripperdog (yes he is as big as he looks lol)


















Boo and Bandito on a run the other day









Cyclona getting some fiber..


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

looking good, I love that shot with the bike.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

They looking so good!

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Some of the Dito


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Pookie, those pups of yours sure are looking great!! Good job girl.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks  I feel like a crazy dog lady LOL

They sure do keep me on my toes, I swear I put in more miles with these puppies than most people could imagine lol, and they still want more!

One of Cyclona from today after a dip in the canal









and her living up to her name...









We went on a 3 hour ride looking for birds LOL


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Gah! She's beautiful!! She looks better and better each time you post her.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

They are all cute cute! Love the new pictures!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Maturing so fast looking good


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Love seeing new pictures of your beautiful pups! I can't wait to see a picture of them all together as adults, that will be awesome

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! They are all really coming into their own and turning into awesome little dogs, making me crazier everyday but I honestly dont think I could ever have it any other way. No matter how bad a day you are having, for whatever reason, sitting down and getting covered in puppy kisses just somehow makes it better! lol

here is some of Boo from today, the little genius









nice little sit/stay for the picture 


















they are all very toy/prey driven lol



























imitating her sire


















thanks for looking everyone!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

There is just something about Boo I really like. Can all the pups still play together, or do any of them not get along?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

WHAT?:snow:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah... my phone and butt were in collaberation with each other while i was at work tonight. Sorry about that. 

Mobile.....at the moment.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Cain does that too lol. Looking good as always! Love watching them all grow up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

TeamCourter said:


> There is just something about Boo I really like. Can all the pups still play together, or do any of them not get along?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They can play together if you are supervising. Cyclona is a bee-otch and will throw down at the drop of a hat. I almost had to step in because she went after Grip yesterday, but his legs are long enough that he can hold her at bay lol she was PISSED



ThaLadyPit said:


> Yeah... my phone and butt were in collaberation with each other while i was at work tonight. Sorry about that.
> 
> Mobile.....at the moment.


looked like you were stroking out lol

Alrighty, speaking of the Gripperdog, it was his day for the park run...

when he stands like a normal dog he is very sharp looking!


















doin the lip thing too lol



























<3


















he loves running next to the bike, probably his favorite thing in the world right now lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

pookie! said:


> looked like you were stroking out lol


Lmao.... yeah. We were busy and i did the floors... i guess all the bending/squatting while sweeping and rolling up the mats is what did it. Time to reapply my screen lock lol.

Mobile.....at the moment.


----------

